# Small Farmette - Utah



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I realize that my property is very small for most of us homesteaders, but I figured I'd list it here anyway. Its a good starter home, priced well below the assessed value (house is assessed for tax purposes at $192,000 and appraised at over $200,000). Priced at $179,000 because we know the market stinks and we want it sold!! 

House is just north of Ogden, Utah in a town called Farr West.

The mountain views are amazing, and Utah has some great (inexpensive) grocery stores. House is 3 bedroom, 3 bathroom (2 have shower stalls, 1 has a tub/shower combo), 1680 sq feet on 0.75 acres. There is also an awesome storage area accessable from the laundry room - it goes under the middle level of the house and is fully cemented. Its a great area to store/hide preps! 

The house is only a few miles away from Willard Bay State Park (fishing!).

Has an oversized 3-car garage and a large cement patio out back. The backyard is fully fenced with 6-foot white vinyl privacy fencing along 3 sides and 6-foot chain link across the back. The backyard is divided into 2 pastures with cattle panels and white plastic lattice. There is an approx 40 ft x 100 ft space behind the back fence that could be used as a 3rd pasture, small riding area, or large garden - this section is not fenced.

There is a large barn / outbuilding in the back part of the property, approx 16 feet by 24 feet. It is more like a run-in shed, I used it for chickens, goats and my pony.

There are two secondary water access points as well as an in-ground secondary water sprinkler system throughout the property. Secondary water is added to your property taxes, and while I don't have my statement in front of me it is under $400 per year for UNLIMITED secondary water from April to October.

Property is zoned for horses and/or small livestock. Neighbors are livestock-friendly. There is no HOA.

I do have it listed with an agent, feel free to PM me for more info.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful house and grounds! If I wanted to come west again, I'd surely look at it!


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, all! 

I think it would be a great retirement property for someone, or a great place for a young family to start out. It is a very family-friendly place to live. And of course there is great sking in Ogden


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Very, very nice property bluemoonluck, but Utah would be too cooooold for me. Looks like it would be great for a young family startin' out if there are jobs in the area.

Wylie


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

bluemoonluck said:


> Looks very nice - good luck ! Too bad you didn't have a view - wow !!
> From my travels a long time ago I recall being extremely impressed w/how Utah looks.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, RF!

We've got a contract on the house, supposed to be going to closing on the 25th of this month <fingers crossed!>.

The view is even better than the pics show, too..... I'm gonna miss looking out my windows and seeing the mountains in the mornings


----------

